
Multi- to monorepository - nothrabannosir
https://www.ravelin.com/blog/2016/2/8/multi-to-monorepository
======
pbnjay
I'm in basically the same boat, microservices in multiple repos that I've
waffled on merging into a single repo. Each time the lack of history
preservation was a big non-starter.

It would be nice to be able to place the sub-repos into non-root locations.
Much of my desire to switch to a monorepo was to refactor some of the code
organization also.

------
AstralStorm
Someone didn't know about git submodule, which does exactly what their tool
does. There are plenty of tutorials on its usage.

~~~
nothrabannosir
I wish.

Unfortunately, git with submodules is a far cry from a single, coherent
repository. Tooling is practically out the window (integration with any IDE,
for example), snapshotting becomes a nightmare, coordinating your different
versions becomes a nightmare.

Git sumbodules are good[1] for referencing external dependencies with their
own timeline who don't depend nor interact with your project or code. They are
not a great fit when your submodules are intimately related to the code around
them.

[1] arguable---I personally despise them, but let's assume they're good

(disclaimer: I wrote the article)

